# ...It's OK, Mommy



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## UUilliam (Aug 2, 2009)

Posed? or are you really that sadistic 
It just bothers me you cut the legs off 

I can see it all...
"josh I'm pi''ed off! Go to fu'' just now!!"
"Fine! Im taking a picture, lets see how you like this!!"
haha


----------



## dreyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I say crop it closer and that is an awesome picture. Great capture


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> Posed? or are you really that sadistic
> It just bothers me you cut the legs off
> 
> I can see it all...
> ...


LOL, no, it wasn't quite like that.  Not posed either.  My wife was trying to take a nap, our daughter climbed up on the couch and when I saw it I just had to get a picture.  I have another one with more of the legs, but I thought this looked better.


dreyer said:


> I say crop it closer and that is an awesome picture. Great capture



I think I'll try that.  Thanks.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## dreyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it. One other thing you could try is to get rid of the purple thingy at the right. With your girls red dress the eyes would go to her immediately instead of being confused by that.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm...  I'll see what I can do.  Cloning the sippy cup out looks like it might be a little beyond my skills though...

If all else fails, I could just desaturate it a little, make it more subtle.


----------



## dreyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Exactly. Try and see what works


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 2, 2009)

I have gotten rid of it here ya go hope you dont mind (i know you were gunna try remove it so...)


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

...Desaturating didn't quite look right.  I think we'll just have to live with it being there.

I'm sure it's possible to clone it out, but I don't think I'd be able to make the transition from shirt to pants look good.

If it were an inch to the left, I think it would be pretty easy.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> I have gotten rid of it here ya go hope you dont mind (i know you were gunna try remove it so...)



...I don't know.  It looks a little odd.  I doubt that I could do any better though.

I think this is a case of "better luck next time".


----------



## Lisa B (Aug 5, 2009)

I think its fine, I think, in actual fact, you needed to just crop the legs out all together, at the sippy cup. I know you say no editing of pics, but I did it anyway, SORRY!! But if you crop the original to about here: 






I think its lovely!! 

What i see in this pic though is "Awe, its ok momma" then 2 seconds later lifting up the remote and turning over the TV like "Come on now, im watching Jerry Springer!"


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 5, 2009)

Much better without the sippy cup, that was just weird


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Josh, this reminds me that I never saw photos of your niece again. Did I miss the post or did the reshoot not happen?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2009)

Closer crop is better.

I must have an odd mindset today, because to me this picture is really sad and borderline creepy.

Whatever the case, emotion is there.  Well done.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to say crop out the legs altogether- such an emotional picture! xxx


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lisa B said:


> I think its fine, I think, in actual fact, you needed to just crop the legs out all together, at the sippy cup. I know you say no editing of pics, but I did it anyway, SORRY!! But if you crop the original to about here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll forgive you...this time.  

I actually do like your crop better too.  Solves the sippy cup problem without wierd looking cloning (No offense UUilliam - I think it would have been impossible to make it look like it was never there).


c.cloudwalker said:


> Hey Josh, this reminds me that I never saw photos of your niece again. Did I miss the post or did the reshoot not happen?


You must have just missed it.  Here it is.  The reshoot is on page 2.


manaheim said:


> Closer crop is better.
> 
> I must have an odd mindset today, because to me this picture is really sad and borderline creepy.
> 
> Whatever the case, emotion is there.  Well done.



Thanks.  Yeah..... 'Depressing' was the first thing I thought of.
It wasn't actually sad or anything like that when I took it, just perfect timing I guess (or the worst timing).  I like it.  I think it's rare that a picture can make you _feel_ something, so I thought I'd share it - even if it's sad.


----------



## Lisa B (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm glad i'm forgiven :smileys:


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely the LisaB crop. The legs aren't required to convey the caption.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 21, 2009)

The vignette doesn't look as feathered as it did in lightroom...


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2009)

I love the new crop........B&W looks good too! There is a lot of feeling in the photo!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks!  I think I like the B&W best now...


----------

